# 2008 F250 4X4 DIESEL



## BOCA PAILA (Feb 17, 2005)

GOOD OR BAD..... PROBLEMS W/ MOTORS?...... FOUIND ONE FOR 39K, GOOD DEAL OR NOT 
IT IS A K/R PACKAGE


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Too much........
I paid less than that on a brand new one loaded....
As loaded as I needed anyway.
But mine was no KR package.... Saddle leather seats some two tone paint wasnt worth 15K to me.
I have 13000 miles on mine and love it....
About 13.5 around town, 16 on the highway.
But you got to keep it under 2000 rpm or it sucks diesel.


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

i dont know about the price, but they are good trucks. havent had any major problems with mine and i am at 48000 miles at a year and half. i have two wheel drive and can get 16-17 on highway and about 15 around town. keep it under 2000rpm and its great.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

If it is a new truck loaded up...probably not a bad deal, not a good deal, but not a bad deal. If used, call in the V.I.N. and get the skinny on it!


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

If it's new. thats one heck of a deal for a king ranch.


----------



## Dave aka Regulator (May 21, 2009)

I got an 06 Dodge 3500 with the Cummins for 17,500. It had a little over 18,000 Miles when I bought it last August and Im going to turn 50,000 in a few months. If your a Ford fan go for it. If not walk away. Id never pay that much for a ford diesel. I out pull and out run pretty much all the fords Ive ran up against and I have not added a programer in my truck yet. Just a cold air kit and straight 4" exaust. I average about 17 mpg around town and closer to 22 on the hwy and thats loaded or empty. Usually running around 75 Mph. "Im usually always in a hurry to get no place fast."


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Dave aka Regulator said:


> I out pull and out run pretty much all the fords Ive ran up against and I have not added a programer in my truck yet. Just a cold air kit and straight 4" exaust.


Throw 21,000 lbs. behind it and come see me...I have money in hand that says my Ford will walk that Dodge. LOL, my brother in law has both and prefers to pull with the Ford and zoot around town in the Dodge.


----------



## Dave aka Regulator (May 21, 2009)

I average out around 32,000 loaded on a frequent basis.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Dave aka Regulator said:


> I average out around 32,000 loaded on a frequent basis.


Yep, 16,500 lbs. tractor, 4,500 lbs. trailer, and 12,000 lbs. truck running 65 down the road with the cruise control set.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

And the dash aint fell off........kidding, kinda:brew: lol:texasflag

Argo will be here in a minute to help you out. lol



Dave aka Regulator said:


> I average out around 32,000 loaded on a frequent basis.


----------



## Dave aka Regulator (May 21, 2009)

bwguardian said:


> Yep, 16,500 lbs. tractor, 4,500 lbs. trailer, and 12,000 lbs. truck running 65 down the road with the cruise control set.


Good Math skills... LOL! And No the Dash aint fell off.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Dave aka Regulator said:


> Good Math skills... LOL! And No the Dash aint fell off.


I thought so to...16,500 lbs. plus 4,500 lbs. equals 21,000 lbs. (like originally stated) plus the 12,000 lbs. puts it at 33,000 gross like you stated. I am not sure what you are talking about when you say "And No the Dash aint fell off."...should I ask?


----------



## Dave aka Regulator (May 21, 2009)

LOL



Profish00 said:


> And the dash aint fell off........kidding, kinda:brew: lol:texasflag
> 
> Argo will be here in a minute to help you out. lol


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Dave aka Regulator said:


> LOL


BW might have me on ignore and don't see my posts


----------



## Dave aka Regulator (May 21, 2009)

Gota hate it when that happens..


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Profish00 said:


> BW might have me on ignore and don't see my posts


No, to date there is nobody on my ignore list. I saw where you posted it...just did not understand why he quoted me and answered mine and your question, just a little confusing...


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

So did someone loose their dash?


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

bwguardian said:


> So did someone loose their dash?


friend of mine did on his dodge


----------



## Hair Trigger (Dec 23, 2005)

*mileage?*



BOCA PAILA said:


> GOOD OR BAD..... PROBLEMS W/ MOTORS?...... FOUIND ONE FOR 39K, GOOD DEAL OR NOT
> IT IS A K/R PACKAGE


I bought a brand new 2008 King Ranch 3/4 ton in November for $39k with 378 miles on it. I thought it was a pretty good deal. That was about $15k below sticker. I personally love the truck. I traded a 2001 F-350 dually for it.

I have always driven 1 ton trucks however, this 3/4 ton is my favorite truck I have ever owned.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Profish00 said:


> friend of mine did on his dodge


Argo?


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

no...lol Where is argo?


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Profish00 said:


> no...lol Where is argo?


He has been on the other boards above...I just think he has not been on this one in awhile!


----------



## Capt. Mark Robinson (Jan 9, 2009)

ive got a 08 f-350 king ranch with 60,000 miles and i personally have only driven it about a month and a half this year due to it being in the shop. Ive been stranded on the side of the road 4 times this year. was a great truck till it went to $#!^. mabye i got a lemon....although the last problem was bad disel from valero in driscol. hope i can get my truck back this week. last time ive seen it was april 20 when it left me on the side of the road for 3 hrs waitin on a tow.

Oh well fishing is great around POC.

capt. mark robinson
www.edgewateroutfitters.com
361-550-1081
[email protected]


----------



## Cru (May 24, 2004)

Many repairs on Ford's require the cab to be removed in order to service the engine.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Cru said:


> Many repairs on Ford's require the cab to be removed in order to service the engine.


That is just a standard line of wrenching now a days. My buddy took his wifes 2001 Excursion diesel in for injector cup replacement and they pulled the whole body off the frame instead of pulling the engine.


----------



## FormerHR (May 21, 2004)

Here's a thread on diesel stop of a guy asking about problems.

http://www.thedieselstop.com/forums/f35/2008-6-4-problems-204800/

The reviews are mixed - some have had good luck, others live in the shop.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

LOL. I look on here too but I just don't argue about it anymore. I now have two dodges at the house. My daughter drives my lifted 05 2500 4x4 cummins. I just got a new 09 6.7liter 6speed auto megacab 4x4 cummins in patriot blue 36 hours ago and love it. It's gonna go up on 37" tires in a couple months. Sticker was 50k. Paid $39.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

Here is a little something for you guys though. A few dealerships got together at a Dyno event in new mexico very recently and take a look at which one came out on top even though one of the others claims better numbers....... These are real world numbers being made at the rear wheels on bone stoke show room trucks......

*Dealership Shootout Results* 
Don Chalmers Ford 09 F250 6.4 stroker laid down

run 1- 221.7hp 457.4 tq
run 2- 222.9hp 451.5 tq
run 3- 223.2hp 460.5 tq

Galles Chevrolet 09 2500 Dmax

run 1-258.6 hp 502.4 tq
run 2-259.4 hp 490.0 tq
run 3-249.2 hp 474.1 tq

AND THE WINNER IS!!!









Melloy Dodge 09 2500 6.7L

Run 1- 266.6 hp 533.7 tq
Run 2- 267.3 hp 538.5 tq
Run 3- 269.4 hp 532.2 tq


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Argo said:


> LOL. I look on here too but I just don't argue about it anymore. I now have two dodges at the house. My daughter drives my lifted 05 2500 4x4 cummins. I just got a new 09 6.7liter 6speed auto megacab 4x4 cummins in patriot blue 36 hours ago and love it. It's gonna go up on 37" tires in a couple months. Sticker was 50k. Paid $39.


Good luck with your new dodge. My buddy hit 4000 miles on his and now the dealer can't figure out how to keep the check engine light off.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

yeah, I have heard similar issues. I will rip all the the emmisions **** out of it and throw a downloader on it if that happens.


----------

